# By My Side *LUKE*



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm sorry we have not been involved in the forum these past few months. We have been busy getting our house ready to sell and just got it on the market 2 weeks ago. 

This week we decided to take a few days off for our Anniversary (19 years). We took our camper and the dogs to a beautiful county park about 20 miles from home. Luke our Shepard mix just turned 15 in April. Our camping outing was wonderful, we walked and played with Luke and Ripley. Wednesday night we all saw the this perfect double rainbow.








Thursday morning we got up and had Sandhill Cranes walking through our camp site. Within 5 minutes of getting up Luke became suddenly very ill with bloat. We rushed him to the vet and they were able to help him yesterday but this morning the same thing started all over again. The Dr. told us he found blood in the stomach. We then made the difficult decision to let him go. 

We were so blessed to have such a devoted companion and friend. He came to us lost or abandon 15 yrs ago. He was a 4 month old puppy and he had tar all over him. It was a hot August day and Amy gave him some water, he has been with us ever since. I took this picture this past spring while we were out for a walk. After I saw the expression on Amy's and Luke's faces the words just came. 










I like to think the rainbow was gift from our devoted dog Chelsea who died not that long ago. She and Luke were inseparable. He will surly be missed.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You're right of course - the Rainbow was indeed a gift from Chelsea letting you all know she was watching out over you. You started an unending circle of love and devotion the day you took Luke into your heart and family. Bless you for rescuing Luke and giving him as much as he gave you. NorCal pack will say a special prayer tonight for you, Chelsea, & Luke. Godspeed Sweet Luke.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, that was a beautiful tribute to a wonderful companion. So very sorry you lost him so suddenly. What a gift the last few days with him were though. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is truly beautiful and I have a huge lump in my throat. You all were blessed.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Lump in throat, tears in eyes - my condolences to you both - and to Ripley too. I'm sure he misses his buddy.

That is a beautiful and touching tribute. 15 is a good old age - you've done well by him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. The double rainbow was from Chelsea telling you everything would be ok. The poem is very beautiful and a wonderful tribute for a wonderful dog. He sounds like he was amazing. My sincerest
condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, such loving words, for the one you loved so dearly. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a glorious rainbow, and indeed a sign and gift from Chelsea, letting you know that Luke is in her care. Run free sweet Luke.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

so sorry for your loss, that was a beautiful tribute to Luke.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

A double rainbow - a sign from Chelsea that she would look after Luke at the Rainbow Bridge, the 2 of them together there?

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do hope your many memories in your 15 years together often bring smiles to you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dan.....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

DAN,

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never an easy thing to go through. Luke was a very lucky dog to have found such a loving caring family. your tribute was beautiful and luke was a handsome guy. please cherish all your memories of your time together, 15 is a very long life. our thought's and many prayer's coming your way. rest well luke:bigangel:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a touching and beautiful tribute to your loving Luke. Sincere condolences to you and your family for your great loss. What a very lucky dog to have a family like yours to spend his life , you were both very blessed.


----------



## fors227 (Apr 8, 2007)

You've touched my heart. I have a shepherd mix very much like Luke. She is my rescue dog, and the years we've had together are priceless. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sad to hear your news, I know Luke will be sadly missed but what a beautiful you have made for him.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I almost posted a "Where's Banner been?" thread yesterday and my heart rose and then fell with your post today....
How heavy your heart must be, missing such a friend.


ASCENSION

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am very sorry about Luke. No matter how old they are it is still hard when they are gone.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Luke. It's so hard when our friends leave us. The tribute you wrote is beautiful and brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Luke. What a beautiful trivute.

Hooch


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you all for all your kind words and support, it means so much to us. Ripley has been so lost with out his buddy Luke. 

I made a Flash Slide Show with pictures of Luke, it takes a few seconds to load, maybe minutes if you have a slow connection. It's my first slide show upload. 

Thanks again EVERYONE!

Dan


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Dan,

what a nice video of luke. I know how your ripley is feeling, we lost our lab who was almost 15 last month. mason is very lonely and he misses her very much too. I guess as time goes on it will get better. luke had a wonderful life with you and your family. thank's for sharing with us.
Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

May every rumble of thunder remind you of Chelsea and Luke kicking up their heels in doggie heaven. My condolences to you in the loss of your beloved pet. May he greet you in full health and smiles at the rainbow bridge when the time comes.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a stunning set of pictures and such a fitting tribute for such a wonderful companion--we here in Pittsburgh envy you--the words you have written are beautiful--

Our condolences to you and your family--we'll say a prayer for you and Luke!

SJ


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> --the words you have written are beautiful--


I agree 100%. They come right from your heart.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How appropriate - Rainbow Bridge. Sorry for your loss, sounds like your little camping trip was the best way to say bye to Luke.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Dan and Amy,
my thoughts and prayers are with you.
I am very sorry for your loss.
Luke from the picture and your words was a very loved, happy dog
who knew you loved him. May the peace Luke received from you
help you to bear his loss.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm truly sorry for yr loss but what a beautiful tribute.Love the picture of you and him walking,in the snow.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing Luke's story with us, and the poem/tribute is so lovely. Luke will remain forever with you (in your heart). Take care


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We really do miss him.


----------

